# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Aikataulumuutoksia 14.12.2008

## Jouni Seilonen

Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteen talviaikataulu, joka sisältää myös juna-aikataulun, kertoo, että 14.12. alkaen Helsingin ja Lappeenrannan välille tulee uusi IC2-junapari. IC2 107 lähtee Helsingistä 12.12 ja on perillä 14.30. IC2 118 lähtee Lappeenrannasta 15.35 ja on perillä 18.00. Nämä kulkevat M-P,S. Sama lähde kertoo, että aamulla Joensuusta lähtevä Pendolino aikaistuu: lähtö 5.10, perillä Helsingissä 9.35 (VR matkahaun mukaan 9.37). Syöttöyhteys tälle Savonlinnasta aikaistuu 5 min.

VR matkahaun mukaan Kouvolasta lähtee joulukuun puolivälistä alkaen iltapäivällä neljän jälkeen junia Lahden suuntaan:
16.22 Pendolino
16.26 IC2 118
16.30 Lähijuna R
Junat lähtevät tietysti siinä järjestyksessä, että kallein ensin ja halvin viimeisenä, vaikka onhan se myös nopeusjärjestys.

VR matkahaku kertoo myös muista aikataulumuutoksista. Esimerkiksi Pendolinot Oulusta Helsinkiin nopeutuvat 15 - 25 minuuttia ja Helsingistä Ouluun päin 6 - 18 minuuttia. Nopea vaikutus yhden kesän korjauksilla?  :Smile:

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Esimerkiksi Pendolinot Oulusta Helsinkiin nopeutuvat 15 - 25 minuuttia ja Helsingistä Ouluun päin 6 - 18 minuuttia. Nopea vaikutus yhden kesän korjauksilla?


Tampere-Seinäjoki välillä on otettu käyttöön sn200 Sm3-kalustolla jo periaatteessa kesäkuun alussa (käytännössä muutamia viikkoja myöhemmin), mutta mm. Pohjanmaan ratatöistä johtuen pelivara oli kuitenkin jätetty käyttöön. Useamman kerran Pendolino onkin ottanut ratatöistä ja muusta liikenteestä johtuneet myöhästymiset kiinni tuolla välillä kesän ja syksyn aikana. Nyt onkin edessä haastetta, kun talven vastaanotto suoritetaan tiukennetuilla aikatauluilla. Toivotaan parasta...

----------


## paltsu

Tuossa tarkastelin niin Lapualla alkaa pysähtymään kaikki Oulusta Helsinkiin ja Helsingistä Ouluun suuntautuvat InterCityt. 

Sekä huomasin että ainakin Oulusta Helsinkiin InterCityt lähtevät samoilla minuuttiajoilla: IC48: 06:50, IC50: 09:50, IC54: 12:50 ja IC58: 15:50.

----------


## retale

Uuden yhteyden tuoma helpotus on turhan vähäinen. Miksi liikennöintiä ei uloteta Imatralle asti? Miksi Kouvolan ja Imatran välillä sijaitsevat monet liikennepaikat jäävät edelleen matkustajapalvelujen ulkopuolelle? 

Koemielessä tulisi ainakin osa seuraavista liikennepaikoista avata henkilöliikenteelle: Utti, Kaipiainen, Kaitjärvi, Taavetti, Luumäki, Törölä, Tapavainola, Lauritsala, Muukko, Rauha, Imatra T ja Imatrankoski.

----------


## Hartsa

Uusi IC2 on erittäin tervetullut junavuoro. Olen huomannut että usein Lappeenrannasta 14.35 lähtevä S 8 ja klo 17.35 lähtevä IC 10 ovat loppuunmyytyjä. Jopa aivan tavallisena tiistaina Pendolino on ollut loppuunmyyty. Uudelta junavuorolta on myös vaihtoyhteys pääradan taajamajunaan joten Lappeenrannasta pääsee sujuvasti myös Ryttylään, Turenkiin, Parolaan, Iittalaan jne.

----------


## SirToby

Lisäksi, edelleen VR:n matkahaun mukaan, 14.12. alkaen:

1) IC:t 169, 174, 175, 180 ja 93 muuttuvat IC2:ksi sekä IC2 165 IC:ksi,
2) IC 922:n Jy-Tku ja IC2 168:n Tpe-Hki tilalle tulevat IC2 86 Jy-Hki ja IC 922 Tpe-Tku,
3) IC2 105:n Hki-Kv ja P 705:n Kv-Ol tilalle tulevat IC 73 Hki-Kuo ja P 705 Kuo-Ol,
4) IC2 112:n Kv-Hki ja P 704:n Ol-Kv tilalle tulevat IC 68 Kuo-Hki ja P 704 Ol-Kuo,
5) IC:t 72 ja 108 poistuvat,
6) IC2 116 Kv-Hki poistuu, tilalle IC 66 Kuo-Hki,
7) IC2 115 poistuu, tilalle tulee Z-juna klo 22.41, joka jatkaa Kouvolaan asti.

Kulkupäiviä en tarkistanut, kulkevat ainakin perjantai 19.12.  :Biggrin: 

(Ihan nopeasti, gradunkirjoittamisen lomassa, katsottuna.  :Wink: )

----------


## Jpl

Aluksi tuon Lappeenrannan uuden junan piti olla sinisellä (160 km/h) kalustolla ajettava. Ilmeisesti se on sitten muuttunut.

----------


## TEP70

> Lisäksi, edelleen VR:n matkahaun mukaan, 14.12. alkaen:
> 
> 1) IC:t 169, 174, 175, 180 ja 93 muuttuvat IC2:ksi sekä IC2 165 IC:ksi,
> 2) IC 922:n Jy-Tku ja IC2 168:n Tpe-Hki tilalle tulevat IC2 86 Jy-Hki ja IC 922 Tpe-Tku


922 pitäisi olla tässä 912. Nähtävästi IC 165:n runko kääntyy Tampereella junaan IC 912.

Nykyinen IC2 971 (151) jää pois ja aamuun tulee uusi juna IC2 159 (Helsinki 6.34-Turku 8.33). Tämä runko kaiketi menee IC2 134:ään, eli yksi runko yöpyy jatkossa Turun sijasta Ilmalassa.

----------


## Epa

> IC2 115 poistuu, tilalle tulee Z-juna klo 22.41, joka jatkaa Kouvolaan asti.


Muutos yhtenäistää matkustajajunien viikkopysähdysten määrän Nastolassa, Kausalassa ja Korialla. Tällöin kaikissa kolmessa pysähtyy 70 junaa viikossa, joista 38 ajetaan kohti Kouvolaa ja 32 Lahden suuntaan. Uusi z-juna Kouvolaan ei kulje lauantaisin, mikä vähentää Kausalasta yhden viikkopysähdyksen. Nastolaan ja Korialle muuttuva aikataulu tuo kuusi uutta viikkopysähdystä loppuillan z-junan myötä.

----------


## Epa

Harvinaisen paljon on kalusto muuttunut tällä junavuorolla. Helsinki-Kajaani-Oulu(-Rovaniemi) -yöpikajunan vaunuista on ensin siirrytty IC2-kalustoon, ja nyt yhteys vaihtuu lähijunaksi.  Lisäksi vuoro korvattiin Kainuun yöjunan aikoina useana kesänä Eil-vaunuilla ratatöiden vuoksi.

Lahden ja Nastolan osuudella uusi z-juna tuo yöliikenteeseen kilpailua seudun bussilinjojen kanssa.

----------


## Makeone

> Koemielessä tulisi ainakin osa seuraavista liikennepaikoista avata henkilöliikenteelle: Utti, Kaipiainen, Kaitjärvi, Taavetti, Luumäki, Törölä, Tapavainola, Lauritsala, Muukko, Rauha, Imatra T ja Imatrankoski.


Hum, kuullostaa lähinnä vitsiltä, sillä esim. Torola ja Tapavainola ovat keskellä metsää. Luumäen aseman lähistöllä ei ole paljoakaan asutusta, kirkonkylälle on matkaa jokunen kilometri. Taavetti nyt olisi yksi paikka jonne ehkä voisi vielä tarjota liikennettä. Lauritsala on vain pari km Lappeenrannan asemalta.

Imatra T on aika turha ajatus, Imatrankoski taas sijaitsee aivan erillään muusta henkilöliikenteen rataverkosta ettei siinä ole edes järkeä. Vuoksenniska toisaalta voisi olla ihan mielenkiintoinen päätepiste jollekin tulevaisuuden utopialle. Rauha voisi myös sopia tuolle edellä mainittuun paikallisliikenneutopiaan...jos Luumäki - Imatra joskus saa toisen raiteen, ehkä vuonna 2xxx.

----------


## ultrix

"Saimaankaupungin" pikaraitiotiespekulaatiossahan raitiovaunu kulki Lappeenrannasta Imatralle. Imatran keskusliikenneasemalta raitiotie kulkisi Imatrankosken kautta koski ylittäen Vuoksenniskalle tavararaidetta pitkin ja muistaakseni aina Immolaan asti.

----------


## Makeone

Tässä ketjussa voinee kysyä, että milloin esiintyi aikataulussa Lappeenrannan 'oma' juna viimeksi? 14.12. Lappeenranta saa oman junan jota Jouni jo kommentoikin ketjun alussa. Edellisestä lienee jo aikaa, ettei vaan ollut sota-aikaa tai aikaa ennen Lauritsala - Imatra rataosan valmistumista (joka olikaan milloin?)

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Tässä ketjussa voinee kysyä, että milloin esiintyi aikataulussa Lappeenrannan 'oma' juna viimeksi? 14.12. Lappeenranta saa oman junan jota Jouni jo kommentoikin ketjun alussa. Edellisestä lienee jo aikaa, ettei vaan ollut sota-aikaa tai aikaa ennen Lauritsala - Imatra rataosan valmistumista (joka olikaan milloin?)


Mikä on oma juna?

Suomen Kulkuneuvot N:o 2 1976 kertoo aikataulussa n:o 34 seuraavanlaisesta liikenteestä, jota liikennöitiin arkipäivisin (joka tuolloin ja ehkä vieläkin tarkoitti M-L) 18.8. alkaen:

05.05 Kouvola H 701
06.45 Vainikkala
06.50 Vainikkala H 710
07.30 Lappeenranta
15.20 Lappeenranta H 711
15.55 Vainikkala
16.00 Vainikkala H 712
16.34 Lappeenranta
17.00 Lappeenranta H 706
18.55 Kouvola via Simola

Paikallisliikenne Kouvola-Vainikkala-Lappeenranta lakkautettiin 22.5.1977 alkaen.

Suomen rautatietilasto kertoo, että rataosa Lappeenranta - Imatra T (Tainionkoski) avattiin liikenteelle 1.10.1934.

----------


## Makeone

'Oma juna' on siis juna jonka pääteasema on se kaupunki jonka 'oma' se on...hmm, olipas vaikea selitys. Ajattelin ehkä sitä, että milloin lienee ajettu viimeksi Helsingistä juna jonka määräasema on ollut Lappeenranta. Ja siis aikataulun mukaisena, ei ylimääräisenä tai poikkeusliikenteenä. Nyt mentänään jo muinaishistoriaan (rautateiden osalta siis)?  :Smile:

----------


## Epa

Suoran Helsinki-Savonlinna-Helsinki -pikajunan muistan liikennöineen -90-luvulla. Vielä vähemmän on vuosia taaksepäin Kouvola-Imatra ja Imatra-Helsinki -taajamajunista, jotka ajettiin lähiliikenteen kalustolla sunnuntaisin.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Alunperin kirjoittanut retale
> 
> Koemielessä tulisi ainakin osa seuraavista liikennepaikoista avata henkilöliikenteelle: Utti, Kaipiainen, Kaitjärvi, Taavetti, Luumäki, Törölä, Tapavainola, Lauritsala, Muukko, Rauha, Imatra T ja Imatrankoski.
> 
> 
> Hum, kuullostaa lähinnä vitsiltä, sillä esim. Torola ja Tapavainola ovat keskellä metsää. Luumäen aseman lähistöllä ei ole paljoakaan asutusta, kirkonkylälle on matkaa jokunen kilometri. Taavetti nyt olisi yksi paikka jonne ehkä voisi vielä tarjota liikennettä. Lauritsala on vain pari km Lappeenrannan asemalta.
> 
> Imatra T on aika turha ajatus, Imatrankoski taas sijaitsee aivan erillään muusta henkilöliikenteen rataverkosta ettei siinä ole edes järkeä. Vuoksenniska toisaalta voisi olla ihan mielenkiintoinen päätepiste jollekin tulevaisuuden utopialle. Rauha voisi myös sopia tuolle edellä mainittuun paikallisliikenneutopiaan...jos Luumäki - Imatra joskus saa toisen raiteen, ehkä vuonna 2xxx.


Mielestäni ainakin Utti, Kaipiainen, Taavetti ja Lauritsala olisivat hyviä pysähdyspaikkoja joillekin junille. Utissahan on varuskunta ja Kaipiainen ja Taavetti on kohtuullisen hyvin radan varressa.

Lauritsalan aseman ja Lappeenrannan aseman välinen matka olisi toki lyhyt, mutta paikallisliikenteen busseilla matkaan hurahtaa Lappeenrannan Matkakeskuksen ja Lauritsalan välillä tämän hetken yhteyksillä puolituntia ja vaihtamaan joutuu Koulukadulla. Tietenkin suora bussiyhteys voisi olla nopeampi, mutta joka tapauksessa vaihto junasta bussiin vie aikaa. (Jos joku juna pysähtyisi Mäntylän kohdalla, pääsisin menemään sinne huomattavasti nopeammin. Mäntylään mennessä matka-aika kasvaa helposti tunnilla vaikka junan ja paikallisbussin aikataulut sattuisivat edes jotenkin käymään yhteen.) 

Kaikkia junia ei tietenkään tule näillä asemilla pysäyttää, mutta kun junia aletaan lisäämään, voi osa junista olla hitaampia. Jos miettii, minkälaisilla paikoilla Joensuu-Nurmes-väliä kulkeva kiskobussi tai vastaavasti Kotkan ja Kouvolan väliä kulkeva paikallisjuna pysähtyy, ei nuo pysädyspaikat mitenkään mahdottomilta tunnu.

----------


## Miska

> Lauritsalan aseman ja Lappeenrannan aseman välinen matka olisi toki lyhyt, mutta paikallisliikenteen busseilla matkaan hurahtaa Lappeenrannan Matkakeskuksen ja Lauritsalan välillä tämän hetken yhteyksillä puolituntia ja vaihtamaan joutuu Koulukadulla.


Lappeenrannan Matkakeskukselta voi varsinaisten paikkureiden lisäksi matkustaa Lauritsalaan myös Imatran suuntaan ajavilla busseilla, joita kulkee suurimman osan päivästä noin tunnin välein. Ajoaika lienee noin vartin luokkaa.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Lappeenrannan Matkakeskukselta voi varsinaisten paikkureiden lisäksi matkustaa Lauritsalaan myös Imatran suuntaan ajavilla busseilla, joita kulkee suurimman osan päivästä noin tunnin välein. Ajoaika lienee noin vartin luokkaa.


Katsoin aikatauluja Wilima-haulla, jossa ei ole kuin paikallisliikenteen vuorot. Noita vuoroja täytyykin osata hakea matkahuollon haulla ja välttämättä sitä ei tule edes mieleen, että niillä voisi kulkea tuon matkan. Joskus noiden vakiovuorojen aikataulut oli painettuna Lappeenrannan aikataulukirjaan, mutta onkohan enää? Kesäaikatauluista oli mielestäni ainakin osa aikatauluista jätetty esittämättä, mutta en muista oliko näitä vakiovuoroja siinä mainittuna.

----------


## Makeone

> Katsoin aikatauluja Wilima-haulla, jossa ei ole kuin paikallisliikenteen vuorot. Noita vuoroja täytyykin osata hakea matkahuollon haulla ja välttämättä sitä ei tule edes mieleen, että niillä voisi kulkea tuon matkan. Joskus noiden vakiovuorojen aikataulut oli painettuna Lappeenrannan aikataulukirjaan, mutta onkohan enää? Kesäaikatauluista oli mielestäni ainakin osa aikatauluista jätetty esittämättä, mutta en muista oliko näitä vakiovuoroja siinä mainittuna.


Nykyisessä paikallisliikenteen aikataulussa ei ole lappeenranta  - imatra vuoroja. Ne oli joskus mukana, mutta jostain syystä jätetty pois. 

Arkisin noita vuoroja menee parhaimmillaan puolen tunnin välein, mutta osalla vuoroista lähtöpaikkana on Koulukatu, ei Matkakeskus. Karkeasta voi sanoa, että suurin osa tasatunnein lähtevistä vuoroista lähtee matkakeskukselta, joskin lähtöajat ovat yleensä xx.50 tai xx.55. Lähtöajat harvemmin osuvat junien tuloaikoihin jotka ovat xx.20 - xx.30 välillä. Tosin IC11:ltä voisi periaatteessa olla yhteys klo 20.25 lähtevällä imatran autolla...ellei juna ole myöhässä.

Mäntylän suuntaan vaihtoyhteydet ovat todella huonot, joskin nelosen pysäkki on n. 100m päässä asemalta. Joskin iltasin nelonen kulkee tunnin välein, Karhuvuoresta xx.25 lähdöt, joten periaatteessa vaihtoyhteys on, joskin vitosella ei välttämättä kerkiä keskustassa vaihdolle.

----------


## TEP70

Lappeenrannan ja Lauritsalan välisessä junapalvelussa olisi vaan se ongelma, että Lappeenrannan asema ei ole keskustassa. Valtakadulta asemalle on toki käveltävissä, mutta moni kaipaisi siihen jotain vaihtoyhteyttä ja vielä useampi menee koko matkan Lauritsalaan autolla. Viitonenkaan ei ole kovin häikäisevä vaihtoehto, kun kävellen pääsee melkein yhtä nopeasti.

No, onneksi oma tukikohta on nykyisin kävelymatkan päässä rautatieasemalta.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tuskin liikennepaikkaa Hanko Pohjoinen käytetään paikallismatkoihin, mutta se on kätevä paikka aloittaa kaukoliikennematka. Jos Hangon kokoisessa kaupungissa kannattaa olla kaksi paikallisjuna-asemaa, niin miksi ei Lappeenrannassakin. Esimerkiksi jos (kaukaisessa) tulevaisuudessa kaukojunat ajavat Helsinki-Kymi-Lappeenranta-Joensuu ja taajamajunat Helsinki-Lahti-Kouvola-Lappeenranta-Imatra.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> milloin lienee ajettu viimeksi Helsingistä juna jonka määräasema on ollut Lappeenranta. Ja siis aikataulun mukaisena, ei ylimääräisenä tai poikkeusliikenteenä. Nyt mentänään jo muinaishistoriaan (rautateiden osalta siis)?


Ainakaan seuraavissa julkaisuissa ei ole yhtään Helsinki - Lappeenranta -junaa:

Turisti Kesä 1922
Rautateiden Aikataulu Alkaen 11.VI.1942
Suomen Kulkuneuvot N:o 2 1951
Suomen Kulkuneuvot N:o 2 1962

Alan epäillä, että ensi joulukuussa alkaa kulkea kaikkien aikojen ensimmäinen Helsinki - Lappeenranta -juna. :Eek:

----------


## retale

:Icon Frown: 


> Mielestäni ainakin Utti, Kaipiainen, Taavetti ja Lauritsala olisivat hyviä pysähdyspaikkoja joillekin junille. Utissahan on varuskunta ja Kaipiainen ja Taavetti on kohtuullisen hyvin radan varressa.


Aktivistiryhmä Luumäellä puuhaa sen puolesta, että Taavetin liikennepaikallle palautettaisiin matkustajia palveleva pysähdys: www.luumaenlehti.fi

----------


## Hartsa

> Aktivistiryhmä Luumäellä puuhaa sen puolesta, että Taavetin liikennepaikallle palautettaisiin matkustajia palveleva pysähdys: www.luumaenlehti.fi


VR Oy:n kanta pysähdyksiin on jo vuosia ollut: mitä vähemmän pysähdyksiä sitä nopeampi matka ja suuremmat matkustajamäärät. Taavetin pysähdyksistä on tehty kirjallinen kysymyskin 895/2005. Ministeri vastaa että VR Oy päättää itse missä itsekannattavat junat pysähtyvät ja missä ei.




> Uudesta, oikoradan käyttöönoton jälkeen voimaan astuvasta ostosopimuksesta on neuvoteltu ministeriön ja VR Osakeyhtiön kesken. Neuvotteluissa VR Osakeyhtiö on ilmoittanut ottavansa kyseisen rataosuuden kokonaan omalle taloudelliselle vastuulleen. Näin ollen tämä kysymys on kokonaan VR Osakeyhtiön päätettävissä.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Aktivistiryhmä Luumäellä puuhaa sen puolesta, että Taavetin liikennepaikallle palautettaisiin matkustajia palveleva pysähdys: www.luumaenlehti.fi


Taavetissa pysähtyminen lopetettiin juuri silloin kun oikorata avattiin. Oikorata olisi lisännyt junan kilpailukykyä matkojen nopeuduttua. Rekkajonojen vallatessa kuutostien, voisi auton jättäminen Taavetin asemalle ja matkan jatkaminen junalla Helsinkiin olla houkutteleva vaihtoehto ainakin Luumäellä ja Savitaipaleen eteläosissa asuville.




> Viime kesänä asiasta kirjelmöitiin ensin liikenneministeri Anu Vehviläiselle, ja tapasimmekin hänet Risulahden kesäjuhlassa. Vehviläinen kyllä ymmärsi, mutta valitteli ettei hän voi käskyttää VR:ää. Silti vaalitapahtumissa tavatut kaikki kansanedustajaehdokkaat olivat henkilöjunaliikenteen puolesta. Kyllähän nyt täytyisi asia saada perille VR:lle, Sani sanoo.





> - Pitää muistaa, että Luumäen kunta, neuvotellessaan VR:n kanssa, oli luvannut kunnan tulevan vastaan aseman laiturin ja muiden rakenteiden rakentamisessa tai korjaamisessa; mutta sekään ei niille kelvannut.



Kyllä nykyjärjestelyssä on jotain vikaa, jos liikennemisteri eikä radan varren kuntien päättäjät voi mitenkään vaikuttaa siihen, missä junat pysähtyy.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Taskuaikataulussa sivulla 46 huomiota kiinnittää se, että pääsiäispäivän lisäjunan 704 pääteasemaksi on merkitty Kouvola, vaikka kaikkialla muualla se on Kuopio. Ihmetystä herättää sekin, mikä ruuhka-aika ja lisäjunan tarve voi olla pääsiäisaamuna? Ja mistä junaan 704 saadaan vaunut 12.4. sunnuntaina, kun 707 ei saavu Ouluun edellisenä iltana?

----------


## TEP70

> Taskuaikataulussa sivulla 46 huomiota kiinnittää se, että pääsiäispäivän lisäjunan 704 pääteasemaksi on merkitty Kouvola, vaikka kaikkialla muualla se on Kuopio. Ihmetystä herättää sekin, mikä ruuhka-aika ja lisäjunan tarve voi olla pääsiäisaamuna? Ja mistä junaan 704 saadaan vaunut 12.4. sunnuntaina, kun 707 ei saavu Ouluun edellisenä iltana?


Noin äkkiä tarkastelemalla sijoittaisin panokseni kirjotus vihreelle, koska IC 68:a ei ole ilmoitettu peruutetuksi Kuopion ja Kouvolan väliltä. Tuskin ne siellä peräkkäinkään ajavat kuljettamassa suurta matkustajatulvaa.

----------


## kemkim

> Aktivistiryhmä Luumäellä puuhaa sen puolesta, että Taavetin liikennepaikallle palautettaisiin matkustajia palveleva pysähdys: www.luumaenlehti.fi


Ei Taavetin kulkuyhteyksiä voi huonoiksi sanoa, meneväthän sen kautta bussit Helsinki-Kouvola-Imatra ja Helsinki-Kotka-Imatra. Näitä busseja kulkee lukuisia päivittäin. Aika vähän nämä bussit keräävät kuitenkin matkustajia, jos ei armeijavaatteissa olevia lasketa. Heitä on ajoittain paljonkin.

Mikähän on muuten taustalla, että saman kokoiselle Simpeleelle on junatarjontaa lisätty selvästi aikavälillä 1996-2008? Aiemmin monet junat ohittivat Simpeleen pysähtymättä, mutta nykyään lähes kaikki yhtä lukuunottamatta pysähtyvät siellä.

----------


## Epa

Taavetissa rata on kaksiraiteinen, Imatran ja Parikkalan välillä yksiraiteinen. Tällä osuudella Simpele on merkittävä junien kohtaamispaikka. Simpeleen pysähdykset on tärkeitä liikenteenohjauksen kannalta.

----------


## TEP70

> Taavetissa rata on kaksiraiteinen, Imatran ja Parikkalan välillä yksiraiteinen. Tällä osuudella Simpele on merkittävä junien kohtaamispaikka. Simpeleen pysähdykset on tärkeitä liikenteenohjauksen kannalta.


Matkustajajunat kohtaavat pääasiassa Parikkalassa, vain illan 9:n ja 12:n kohtaus on nykyään Simpeleellä. Jotain muuta perustetta on takana oltava. Matkustajajunat eivät pysähdy huvin vuoksi kohtaamaan tavarajunia pl. yöjunat.

Veikkaisin, että yksi syy on se, että Simpeleeltä lähtevillä matkoilla junan nopeusetu linja-autoihin verrattuna on suurempi. Simpele on myös sen verran kauempana esim. Helsingistä, Turusta ja Tampereelta, että jokunen matkustavainen saattaa valita junan jo matkan rasittavuudenkin takia. Taavetissa on myös bussivuoroja enemmän tarjolla Kouvolan, Haminan ja Lappeenrannan suuntiin.

----------


## Hartsa

895/2005 ei ole ainoa kirjallinen kysymys Taavetin pysähdyksistä. Kirjallisia kysymyksiä on tehty ainakin kolme. Seuraava lause kuvaa hyvin tilannetta:




> Kaikki Kouvola-Imatra-rataosan junat ovat syksystä lähtien VR Osakeyhtiön hoitamaa itsekannattavaa liikennettä, jonka palvelutason ja pysähdyspaikat VR Osakeyhtiö päättää itsenäisesti kaupallisin perustein.

----------


## GT8N

VR näyttää tekevän kaikkensa vielä entisestään hidaastaakseen kilpailun etenemistä, kun junat muuttuvatkin yllättäen itsekannattaviksi. Tällöin voi jatkaa hyvin jo tutuksitullutta matkustaja on väärässä -toimintaa.

----------


## Hartsa

Tänään Etelä-Saimaa kirjoittaa junien ja bussien aikataulujen yhteensovittamisesta. Koska Taavetista ei enää pääse junalla, matkustajien on mentävä bussilla Kouvolaan ja vaihdettava siellä junaan. Artikkelissa kerrotaan, että bussit saapuvat Kouvolaan 5 minuuttia junan lähdön jälkeen. Jos taas juna on 5 minuuttia myöhässä niin matkustajat eivät ehdi Taavettiin menevään bussiin.

Miksi linja-autoyritykset eivät suunnittele aikatauluja niin, että junasta voisi helposti vaihtaa bussiin ja päinvastoin? Onko kyse ahneudesta, että matkustajia yritetään painostaa kulkemaan koko matka bussilla? Taistelu autottomista matkustajista tuntuu edelleen olevan kovaa bussifirmojen ja VR:n välillä vaikka linja-autojen ja junien pitäisi yhdessä houkutella autoilijoita joukkoliikenteeseen. 

Etelä-Saimaan haastattelema henkilö kertoo ostaneensa omakotitalon Luumäeltä vuonna 2001 ja Taavetin junapysähdyksillä oli suuri vaikutus asunnon ostopäätökseen. Surullista että monopoliosakeyhtiö voi lakkauttaa asemia mielin määrin välittämättä yhtään asukkaiden mielipiteistä.  :Mad:

----------


## Epa

Edellä kuvattu tilanne on yleensäkin ristiriidassa matkakeskuksen idean kanssa. Saman ongelman kohtasin viime kesänä Jyväskylässä. Olisin tahtonut matkustaa juhannuspäivän aamuna Helsingistä Keuruulle julkisilla. Helsinki-Jyväskylä -pikavuoro olisi saapunut Jyväskylän matkakeskukseen vain seitsemän minuuttia Keuruun junan lähdön jälkeen. Käyttökelpoiselle Helsinki-Jyväskylä-Keuruu -yhteydelle olisi varmasti ollut laajaa kysyntää nimenomaan juhannuksena.

----------


## Epa

Kouvolan matkakeskuksella tulisi jättää enemmän vaihtoaikaa erityisesti illan viimeiselle Helsingin junalle. Tuo Ic12-juna lähtee klo 21.25 tarjoten jatkoyhteyden yöjunalla aina Rovaniemeä myöten. Kouvolaan saapuu täsmälleen klo 21.25 Lappeenrannan suunnasta, johon voi nousta esimerkiksi Taavetista. Mikäli vaihtoaikaa Kouvolan junalle pidennettäisiin, muodostuisi myöhäisiltaan nopea bussi-juna -yhteys myös Lappeenrannan länsiosista Helsingin suuntaan.

Huomiota kiinnittää myös lyhyt viiden minuutin vaihtoaika Jaalan suunnasta Ic12:n kyytiin. Klo 21.20 saapuu Kouvolaan Jyväskylä-Kotka -pikavuoro, josta on Imatran Ic-junaan reilusti vaihtoaikaa. Riittävämpi vaihtoaika Ic12:n suhteen muodostaisi matkailun kannalta mielenkiintoisen yhteyden. Kahdella bussilla ja yhdellä junavuorolla kuljettu Lahti-Heinola, Heinola-Kouvola, Kouvola-Lahti -kolmioreitti on maisemiltaan kiinnostava kierros valoisan vuodenajan iltoina.

----------


## hylje

Näköalattomuutta se on. Joko ei edes ymmärretä vaihdon mahdollisuutta tai estetään se tarkoituksella. Toimivat vaihdot firmojen välillä päällekkäisilläkin linjoilla ovat tärkeitä, koska koko potti kasvaa kätevyyden mukana: kilpailijoita auttamalla oma osuus voi suhteellisesti pienentyä mutta absoluuttisesti kasvaa merkittävästikin.

VR toimii laajasti liiketalouden säännöin, mitä nyt valtio-omistaja välillä sanelee. Kyseliköhän Etelä-Saimaan haastateltu VR:ltä tulevaisuuden näkymiä Taavetin seisakkeesta ennen asuntopäätöstään? Miksei hän sitten nostattanut haloota Kemijärven tapaan? Vähemmistöä kuullaan, jos se tarjoaa selvää rahaa tai kykenee aiheuttamaan vaurioita maineeseen tai arvovaltaan. Muutoin enemmistön palveleminen, eli suurin yhteishyöty, on tärkein.

----------


## Miska

> Miksi linja-autoyritykset eivät suunnittele aikatauluja niin, että junasta voisi helposti vaihtaa bussiin ja päinvastoin? Onko kyse ahneudesta, että matkustajia yritetään painostaa kulkemaan koko matka bussilla?


Äkkiä ajatellen voisi kuvitella syynä olevan juuri ahneuden tai kateuden, mutta kyllä osa bussifirmoista varmasti yrittää vilpittömästi laatia aikataulunsa mahdollisimman monia palveleviksi. Pitkien linjojen kohdalla vain on yksinkertaisesti mahdotonta toteuttaa kaikkia järkeviltä tuntuvia vaihtoyhteyksiä. Jos vaikkapa sitä Kouvolaan klo 21:25 saapuvaa Joensuu - Helsinki -pikavuoroa aikaistettaisiin 10 minuutilla, saattaisivat vaihtoyhteydet katketa monella sellaisella paikkakunnalla, jossa joukkoliikennettä on hyvin vähän. 

Bussiliikenteen suurin käyttäjäryhmä on koululaiset ja opiskelijat. Tästä syystä aikataulut usein laaditaan koululaisten tarpeiden pohjalta, he kun kuitenkin kulkevat joka arkipäivä. Tuo esimerkkivuoro lähtee Joensuusta klo 15:05, joten voisi kuvitella siinä kulkevan esimerkiksi opiskelijoita ja työmatkalaisia Kiteen suuntaan. Lähtöaika 14:55 olisi todennäköisesti monen vakimatkustajan kannalta huono.

Bussifirmojen aikataulusuunnittelua rajoittaa myös linjaliikennelupajärjestelmä. Jonkin vuoron aikaistaminen vartilla voisi kaatua siihen, että jollain osuudella vuoro muuttuisikin päällekkäiseksi jonkin toisen vuoron kanssa.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Äkkiä ajatellen voisi kuvitella syynä olevan juuri ahneuden tai kateuden, mutta kyllä osa bussifirmoista varmasti yrittää vilpittömästi laatia aikataulunsa mahdollisimman monia palveleviksi.


Tämä sama koskee myös tässäkin keskustelussa useasti mainittua mörköä, nimeltään VR. Kun yksittäinen junaan pyrkijä, niin ikävältä kuin se tuntuukin, jää pikkuasemalle ilman yhteyttä niin suuri matkustajamäärä kokee sen matka-ajan lyhentymisenä jokaisen ohitetun aseman kohdalla 2-4 minuuttina...

Keskusteluissa pitäisi aina muistaa ymmärtää kokonaisuutta. Jossain kohdassa tyhmältä tuntuva asia voi kokonaisuutta tarkastellessa olla hyvinkin merkittävä asia - se pitää vain osata löytää.

Miska avasi tuossa Joensuun tapauksessa kokonaisuutta ja selvitti miksei aikataulua tule aikaistaa.

----------


## kemkim

> Tämä sama koskee myös tässäkin keskustelussa useasti mainittua mörköä, nimeltään VR. Kun yksittäinen junaan pyrkijä, niin ikävältä kuin se tuntuukin, jää pikkuasemalle ilman yhteyttä niin suuri matkustajamäärä kokee sen matka-ajan lyhentymisenä jokaisen ohitetun aseman kohdalla 2-4 minuuttina...


Näin on. Pikkuasemille pitäisi silti yrittää tarjota ainakin kerran päivässä yhteys kumpaankin suuntaan. Tosin kun on ollut paljon puhetta tästä Taavetista, niin sinnehän on hyvinkin tiheä pikavuorotarjonta Helsinki-Kouvola/Kotka-Imatra -vuoroilla. Vastaavaa meteliä ei syntynyt vaikkapa Saaren seisakkeella Parikkalan tuntumassa, vaikka sinne ei ole bussitarjontaakaan liikaa. Ihmiset eivät näytä löytävän pikavuoroja yhtä hyvin kuin junia?

----------


## Hartsa

> Tosin kun on ollut paljon puhetta tästä Taavetista, niin sinnehän on hyvinkin tiheä pikavuorotarjonta Helsinki-Kouvola/Kotka-Imatra -vuoroilla. Vastaavaa meteliä ei syntynyt vaikkapa Saaren seisakkeella Parikkalan tuntumassa, vaikka sinne ei ole bussitarjontaakaan liikaa. Ihmiset eivät näytä löytävän pikavuoroja yhtä hyvin kuin junia?


Junien ja bussien aikataulujen yhteensopimattomuus on todellinen ongelma jos on tarkoitus matkustaa Kouvolaa pidemmälle esimerkiksi Helsinkiin. Kouvolaan matkustaessa bussi on junaa selvästi kalliimpi alennusryhmiin kuuluville, koska Taavetti-Kouvola matka hinnoitellaan 50 km mukaan ja Matkahuolto myöntää täyden opiskelija-alennuksen ja varusmies/sivarialennuksen yli 80 km matkoista. Eläkeläisten kohdalla alennus on ainoastaan 30 % kun junissa se on 50 %.

----------


## LateZ

Kyllä tasatahtiaikataulustakin pitäisi voida joustaa. Ryttylän, Turengin, Parolan, Iittalan ja Viialan sinänsä kohtuullisen junaliikennetarjonnan pilaa viimeisen junan lähtöaika Helsingistä. Viiden jälkeen on auttamatta liian aikaista. Helppo ja ehkäpä liiketaloudellisestikin järkevä ratkaisu voisi olla 19:06 ja 22:06 Helsingistä Tampereelle lähtevien IC-junien pysäyttäminen noilla liikennepaikoilla. Pikaisella silmäyksellä aikatauluihin noilla junilla ei näyttäisi olevan mitään jatkoyhteyksiä, jotka vartin hidastuksen tähden katkeisivat. Junat taitavat olla lyhyitä ja niinollen nopeasti kiihtyviäkin. Eivätpä nuo liene kovin täysiäkään, pienellä harmilla kahdesti päivässä saataisiin 5 paikkakuntaa kattavan julkisen liikenteen tarjonnan piiriin, mikä saattaisi rautateitten käyttöön kokonaisuudessaan vaikuttaa positiivisesti.

Jonkun illan R-junan jatkaminen Tampereelle johtaisi hintatietoisten matkustajien siirtymiseen halpaan junavuoroon, joten sikälikin IC-junilla tarjonta paranisi taloudellisemmin.

Lari peräänkuulutti kokonaisuuden ymmärtämistä. Tulevat joukkoliikennejärjestelmän muutokset korostavat tuota entisestäänkin. Kun yhteiskunta ottaa suuremman roolin liikenteen järjestämisessä, täytyy rautatieliikenne ottaa mukaan osaksi tuota kokonaisuutta. VR:n ja matkustajan eduksi paikallis- ja lähiliikenteessä vaihtoyhteydet juniin huomioidaan varmasti paremmin, kuin liikenöitsijöiden suunnittelemassa liikenteessä. Vastavuoroisesti junat pitää saada pysähtymään välillä vain muutaman kulkijan takia, jos palvelulle on tarvetta ja sen tuottaminen linja-autoilla ja takseilla olisi kohtuuttoman hankalaa ja kallista. 

Kokonaisuuteen kuuluu myös lippujärjestelmä. Sääli, etteivät junaliput enää kelpaa missään linja-autoissa - sitä järjestelmää olisi kannattanut kehittää ja laajentaa. Jospa sieltä Taavetistakin ajettaisiin muutaman kerran päivässä junaa korvaava bussi, jossa kaikki junaliput kelpaisivat ja jonka aikataulu löytyisi VR:n matkahausta, harmi pysähdysten lakkauttamisesta olisi pienempi. Rahanjako siinä vaan oli suurin ongelma, eikä siihen oikein helppoa ratkaisua löydy. Tyypillisesti bussimatka on varsin lyhyt ja junamatka pitkä. Jakamalla tulot kuljettujen kilometrien mukaan junan ja bussin välillä on linja-auton osuus etenkin alennuslippulaisten osalta niin paljon normaalitaksaa halvempi, ettei siitä ole oikeaksi tulonjakotavaksi.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Ryttylän, Turengin, Parolan, Iittalan ja Viialan sinänsä kohtuullisen junaliikennetarjonnan pilaa viimeisen junan lähtöaika Helsingistä. Viiden jälkeen on auttamatta liian aikaista. Helppo ja ehkäpä liiketaloudellisestikin järkevä ratkaisu voisi olla 19:06 ja 22:06 Helsingistä Tampereelle lähtevien IC-junien pysäyttäminen noilla liikennepaikoilla.


Turengin ja Ryttylän osalta asia on ratkaistu tarjoamalla seuraavanlaista yhteyttä, jota tiedän aktiivisesti myös käytettävän. Jatkoyhteys Hämeenlinnasta etelään on myös odottanut saapuvia matkustajia pienessä myöhästymistapauksessa ja suuremman osuessa kohdalle on IC2-juna pysähtynyt matkustajien jättämistä varten Turengissa.

17:19 Helsinki	18:28 Turenki	Lähijuna R
----
19:06 Helsinki	20:09 Hämeenlinna	InterCity2 181
20:23 Hämeenlinna	20:31 Turenki	Lähijuna R

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Näin on. Pikkuasemille pitäisi silti yrittää tarjota ainakin kerran päivässä yhteys kumpaankin suuntaan. Tosin kun on ollut paljon puhetta tästä Taavetista, niin sinnehän on hyvinkin tiheä pikavuorotarjonta Helsinki-Kouvola/Kotka-Imatra -vuoroilla. Vastaavaa meteliä ei syntynyt vaikkapa Saaren seisakkeella Parikkalan tuntumassa, vaikka sinne ei ole bussitarjontaakaan liikaa. Ihmiset eivät näytä löytävän pikavuoroja yhtä hyvin kuin junia?


Itse Iissä vuoden (2005-2006) asuneena ihmettelin myös junatarjontaa.

Iistä pysähtyi 3.9.2006 asti päivittäin kolme junaa, joista kello 10:20 pikajuna Rovaniemelle ja 15:20 sekä 18:40 Oulun suuntaan. Täysin aikataulullisesti suurimpia matkustajamääriä vastaavaan suuntaan siis. Tuollaisella aikataulutuksella ei ollut kovinkaan ihmeellistä, että suurin osa iiläisistä ei tuntunut edes tietävän siellä pysähtyvän junia ja niinpä pysähdykset lakkautettiin vähäisen matkustajamäärän vuoksi.

Tässäkin tapauksessa suuri matkustajamäärä kuitenkin hyötyi matka-ajan nopeutumisesta ja toisaalta Iistä Ouluun on varsin hyvä tarjonta linja-autolla. Toki matka-aika on puolisen tuntia junaa ja henkilöautoa hitaampi, joka taas osalle on liikaa...

----------


## kemkim

> Turengin ja Ryttylän osalta asia on ratkaistu tarjoamalla seuraavanlaista yhteyttä, jota tiedän aktiivisesti myös käytettävän. Jatkoyhteys Hämeenlinnasta etelään on myös odottanut saapuvia matkustajia pienessä myöhästymistapauksessa ja suuremman osuessa kohdalle on IC2-juna pysähtynyt matkustajien jättämistä varten Turengissa.


Lisäksi valtatie 3 on päällekkäinen junaradan kanssa ja sitä kautta kulkee tiheään pikavuoroja, joista voi jäädä pois moottoritien varren liittymien pysäkeillä. Nämä eivät ole kovin kaukana näistä pienistä taajamista.

----------


## LateZ

Tulipa Iistä mieleen, mikä olisi järkevin tapa hoitaa pienemmiltä radanvarsipaikkakunnilta yhteydet muualla Suomeen. Kello 21:33 Ouluun saapuu Pendolino Helsingistä. Kemissä on näyttänyt usein olevan varsin paljon junamatkustajia, joten jatkoyhteys sinne saattaisi olla tarpeen. Jos yhteys toteutettaisiin kevyellä junalla, olisi kokonaismatka-aika etelästä ihan kohtuullinen, vaikka pysähdeltäisiinkin taajamajunana muutamalla väliasemalla. Kemistähän voisi vielä kolkutella vaikkapa Tornioon, jolloin ykskaks olisikin jokapäiväinen nopea yhteys Helsingistä niin Iihin, Simoon kuin Tornioonkin. Helsingistä kolmen aikaan lähtien olisi vielä samana päivänä perillä.

En nyt tarkoita, että juuri tuolta junalta ehdottomasti pitäisi olla juuri tuollainen yhteys. Sen sijaan tuolla tapaa saataisiin juuri aikaiseksi uutta paikallisliikennettä kaukoliikenteen jatkoyhteytenä monella välillä. Ajamalla yhteys nopeimmille junille saataisiin suurin hyöty. Pendolinolla ei välttämättä kannata ajaa Kemiin saakka, silti Kemiin menijöitä voisi olla. 

Raahesta voisi pari kertaa päivässä ajella Pendolinon edellä etelään, vaikkapa Kokkolaan tärkeimmissä taajamissa pysähdellen. Taas olisi uusia yhteyksiä monelta paikkakunnalta siten, että ne tukisivat mukavasti muuta junaliikennettä. Nimenomaan satojen kilometrien yhteysväleillä tuollainen pari kertaa päivässä ajava juna keräisi luultavasti ihan mukavasti matkustajia pienemmistäkin taajamista. Kyllä niistäkin on kaukojuniin menijöitä, nyt vain heidät on vietävä henkilöautolla pahimmillaan kymmenien kilometrien päähän, vaikka rata kulkee vieressä

----------


## Hartsa

> Kyllä tasatahtiaikataulustakin pitäisi voida joustaa. Ryttylän, Turengin, Parolan, Iittalan ja Viialan sinänsä kohtuullisen junaliikennetarjonnan pilaa viimeisen junan lähtöaika Helsingistä. Viiden jälkeen on auttamatta liian aikaista. Helppo ja ehkäpä liiketaloudellisestikin järkevä ratkaisu voisi olla 19:06 ja 22:06 Helsingistä Tampereelle lähtevien IC-junien pysäyttäminen noilla liikennepaikoilla. Pikaisella silmäyksellä aikatauluihin noilla junilla ei näyttäisi olevan mitään jatkoyhteyksiä, jotka vartin hidastuksen tähden katkeisivat. Junat taitavat olla lyhyitä ja niinollen nopeasti kiihtyviäkin. Eivätpä nuo liene kovin täysiäkään, pienellä harmilla kahdesti päivässä saataisiin 5 paikkakuntaa kattavan julkisen liikenteen tarjonnan piiriin, mikä saattaisi rautateitten käyttöön kokonaisuudessaan vaikuttaa positiivisesti.


LateZin ehdotus on erinomainen.




> Lari peräänkuulutti kokonaisuuden ymmärtämistä.


Jos Turengista matkustaa Tampereelle illalla niin ihmiset eivät suinkaan mene linja-autolla Hämeenlinnan rautatieasemalle vaan ajavat henkilöautolla moottoritietä Turengista Tampereelle.




> Kokonaisuuteen kuuluu myös lippujärjestelmä.


Ensimmäiseksi lippujärjestelmää pitäisi uudistaa niin että seutulippu kelpaisi junissa. Seuraavaksi voitaisiin ottaa käyttöön yhteinen arvokortti junissa ja busseissa. En edelleenkään voi ymmärtää miksi VR ei ole liittynyt seutulippujärjestelmiin. Jos esimerkiksi Turengista Hämeenlinnaan kulkeva maksaisi matkan junassa seutulipulla niin VR:n kannalta kyseessä olisi maksava asiakas. Nyt matkustaja joutuu valitsemaan bussin koska siinä seutulippu kelpaa.




> Turengin ja Ryttylän osalta asia on ratkaistu tarjoamalla seuraavanlaista yhteyttä, jota tiedän aktiivisesti myös käytettävän. Jatkoyhteys Hämeenlinnasta etelään on myös odottanut saapuvia matkustajia pienessä myöhästymistapauksessa ja suuremman osuessa kohdalle on IC2-juna pysähtynyt matkustajien jättämistä varten Turengissa.
> 
> 17:19 Helsinki	18:28 Turenki	Lähijuna R
> ----
> 19:06 Helsinki	20:09 Hämeenlinna	InterCity2 181
> 20:23 Hämeenlinna	20:31 Turenki	Lähijuna R


Tuo on ihan käyttökelpoinen junayhteys. Toiset pitävät hulluna edestakaisin menemistä junalla. Lisäksi paperisista aikatauluista tai aikataulukaapeista junayhteyttä ei löydy koska se ei ole suora junayhteys.




> Lisäksi valtatie 3 on päällekkäinen junaradan kanssa ja sitä kautta kulkee tiheään pikavuoroja, joista voi jäädä pois moottoritien varren liittymien pysäkeillä. Nämä eivät ole kovin kaukana näistä pienistä taajamista.


Valtatie 3 ramppi ei ole kävelyetäisyydellä Turengin keskustasta. Lisäksi kevyenliikenteen tie ei mene keskustasta moottoritielle asti. Valtatien ramppi ei ole mikään asema eikä siellä ole parkkipaikkojakaan.

Leppäkoskella eivät junat pysähdy mutta junanrata kulkee aivan kylän vierestä. Moottoritie ja vanha 130 tie kulkevat useiden kilometrien päässä Leppäkoskelta.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> linja-autolla ... matka-aika on puolisen tuntia junaa ja henkilöautoa hitaampi, joka taas osalle on liikaa...


Iiläisten bussiyhteyksiä nopeuttaisi, jos kaikki Veljekset Salmelan Tornio-Oulu-Tornio-bussit saisivat ottaa ja jättää matkustajia Iissä. Moottoritietä pitkin matka  on nopeampi kuin Toppilan, Pateniemen, Kellon, Haukiputaan ja Putaankylän kautta kiertävä Alamäen linja 50.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Kello 21:33 Ouluun saapuu Pendolino Helsingistä. Kemissä on näyttänyt usein olevan varsin paljon junamatkustajia, joten jatkoyhteys sinne saattaisi olla tarpeen. 
> 
> Raahesta voisi pari kertaa päivässä ajella Pendolinon edellä etelään, vaikkapa Kokkolaan tärkeimmissä taajamissa pysähdellen. Taas olisi uusia yhteyksiä monelta paikkakunnalta siten, että ne tukisivat mukavasti muuta junaliikennettä.


Kemissä on paljon junamatkustajia, koska torniolaiset ajelevat autoillaan Kemiin junille ja junilta.

Tuomiojan ja Kokkolan välillä IC-junat pysähtyvät jo tärkeimmissä taajamissa. Sievin asemakylä, Eskola ja Kälviä eivät liene "tärkeimpiä" taajamia.

Esitän arvostelua varten seuraavan aikataulumahdollisuuden, joka ehkä olisi toteutettavissa Pohjanmaan radan remontin valmistuttua:

06.35  07.30  09.35  10.30  12.35  13.30  15.35  16.30  18.35  Oulu
07.00  08.00  10.00  11.00  13.00  14.00  16.00  17.00  19.00  Tuomioja
07.30  08.40  10.30  11.40  13.30  14.40  16.30  17.40  19.30  Ylivieska
11.30  13.52  14.30  16.52  17.30  19.52  20.30  22.52  23.30  Helsinki


06.30  07.06  09.30  10.06  12.30  13.06  15.30  16.06  18.30  Helsinki
10.30  12.20  13.30  15.20  16.30  18.20  19.30  21.20  22.30  Ylivieska
11.00  13.00  14.00  16.00  17.00  19.00  20.00  22.00  23.00  Tuomioja
11.25  13.30  14.25  16.30  17.25  19.30  20.25  22.30  23.25  Oulu


Joka toinen juna on Pendolino ja joka toinen IC. Kellonaikoja ei ole tarkoitus ottaa minuutintarkasti mutta 5 min tarkkuudella.  Raahesta saapuisi Tuomiojalle liityntätaajis 6.55, 9.55, 12.55, 15.55, 18.55 (ja yöjunalle 22.55). Näillä olisi heti jatkoyhteys Pendolinolla Helsinkiin sekä 12.55, 15.55, 18.55 myös heti IC-yhteys Ouluun (22.55 pendolla, 6.55 yöjunalla). Vastaavasti Tuomiojalta lähtisi taajis Raaheen (yöjunalta 7.05 ja) 11.05, 14.05, 17.05, 20.05 ja 23.05. Nämä olisivat Pendolinojen jatkoyhteyksiä Helsingistä sekä 11.05, 14.05 ja 17.05 myös IC-junien jatkoyhteyksiä Oulusta (7.05 pendolla, 23.05 yöjunalla). Tuomiojalla olisi siten jatkoyhteys kumpaankin suuntaan taajiksen saavuttua Raahesta (paitsi 9.55) ja vastaavasti Tuomioja-Raahe-taajis olisi jatkoyhteys sekä etelästä että pohjoisesta (paitsi 20.05). Jos matkustajien määrää epäillään, niin Raahe on Kemin kokoinen kaupunki. Raahen matkustajajunaliikenne lakkautettiin aikoinaan juuri ennen kaupungin kasvua (Rautaruukki). Nykyisissä Vihannin liityntäbusseissa ei ole kovin paljon väkeä, koska Raahesta ajetaan henkilöautolla Vihantiin. Liityntätaajis keräisi matkustajia enemmän  -  ainakin raidekertoimen verran. Lisäksi liityntäjunan voinee hinnoitella matkustajaystävällisemmin kuin liityntäbussin.

Aikataulusta näkyy myös, että Ylivieskassa olisi yhtä aikaa kumpaankin suuntaan menevä pendolino (paitsi aamun ensimmäinen ja illan viimeinen). Toisessa viestiketjussa olen hahmotellut Ylivieska-Jyväskylä-junaa, joka olisi Ylivieskassa kääntymässä noina aikoina.

Lisäksi jatkoyhteyksiä: Oulusta 11.30 Rovaniemelle, paluu 18.30. Oulusta 14.30 ja 17.30 Tornioon, paluu 12.30 ja 15.30. Ouluun 20.25 saapuva pendo jatkaisi Rovaniemelle ja Oulusta 9.35 lähtevä pendo aloittaisi Rovaniemeltä. Rovaniemen pendo ajaisi nykyisen IC:n tilalta. Oulussa olisi 13.30 ja 16.30 sekä Helsinki-Rovaniemi-IC että Rovaniemi-Helsinki-IC.

Kuinka hyödyllisiä tai toteuttamiskelpoisia tällaiset aikataulumahdollisuudet olisivat?

----------


## Hartsa

Taavetin pysähdyksistä on tehty kirjallinen kysymys viimeksi joulukuussa 2008. Uudeksi ongelmaksi on ilmennyt turvallisuus, koska Taavetin asemalla ei ole alikulkukäytävää.




> Taavetin nykyinen asema ei ole turvallinen matkustajaliikenteeseen, koska matkustajat joutuisivat ylittämään raiteet tasossa. Tätä ei voida hyväksyä Helsingin ja Pietarin välisen nopean liikenteen alettua vuonna 2010. Jos Taavetista halutaan matkustajaliikenteeseen soveltuva asema, tulisi uusi henkilöliikennettä palveleva pysähdyspaikka rakentaa yli- tai alikulun yhteyteen. VR Osakeyhtiön mukaan rautateiden henkilöpaikallisliikenteen aloittamiseen Lappeenrannan ja Kouvolan välillä ei ole taloudellisia edellytyksiä.


Jos junien nopeus on yli 140 km/h niin tasoristeyksiä ei rataosuudella sallita. Pääradalla, jossa Pendolinot kulkevat 200 km/h ei ole enää tasoristeyksiä. Taavettiin pitäisi rakentaa alikulkukäytävä ennen kuin junat voisivat pysähtyä siellä. Kuka yleensä maksaa aseman kunnostustyöt, kunta vai valtio? Voisiko Luumäen kunta osallistua aseman kunnostuskustannuksiin?

----------


## kemkim

Jos VR ja Matkahuolto vaivautuisivat tekemään edes sen verran yhteistyötä, että vanha kunnon JunaBussi-järjestelmä elvytettäisiin taas toimintaan, niin olisi jo paljon apua. Matkustajan hakiessa VR:n sivuilta vuoroja Helsingistä Taavettiin, opastaisi järjestelmä Pendolinoon Kouvolaan ja Kouvolasta vakio- tai pikavuorolla Taavettiin. Omituista, että hyödyllisiäkin yhteistyökuvioita on purettu.

Tornion junayhteyksistä sen verran, että sinne menee nyt kevätkaudella 29.1. alkaen juna joka päivä VR:n aikataulutaulukon mukaan. Saisi olla pysyvä käytäntö tuo Kolarin junan päivittäinen kulkeminen. Päivittäinen samaan aikaan kulkeva juna on selkeä ja hyvin muistettava.

Raahen lisäksi liityntätaajamajuna voisi kulkea myös Pietarsaaresta, siellä taisi olla sähkötkin perille saakka, ellen ihan väärin muista. Rata kääntyy sopivasti niin, että juna voisi kulkea Pietarsaari-Pännäinen-Kolppi-Kruunupyy-Kokkola. Tällainen juna keräisi paikallisia matkustajiakin. Kruunupyyssä sijaitsee Kokkola-Pietarsaaren lentokenttäkin, tosin noin 5 km asemalta itään. Jos juna jatkaisi vielä Kokkolasta Ylivieskaan, tulisivat matkan varrella palveltua Kälviä ja Kannus. Lisäksi vaihtaminen Iisalmeen menevään junaan sujuisi ilman ylimääräistä vaihtoa Kokkolassa. Reitti kyllä olisi aika paljon pidempi Pietarsaaresta Ylivieskaan (n. 100 km) kuin Pietarsaaresta Kokkolaan (n. 30 km).

Seinäjoen seudulla mahdollisuuksien rata olisi rata Seinäjoki-Kaskinen. Sen varrella ovat Ilmajoki, Koskenkorva, Panttila, Kurikka, Kauhajoki, Teuva, Perälä ja Närpiö. Seinäjoki on kehittyvä maakuntakeskus ja ratayhteys tarjoaisi bussia ja henkilöautoa nopeamman vaihtoehdon päivittäiseenkin matkustamiseen Seinäjoelle. Radan varrella on mm. Ilmajoella sijaitseva Etelä-Pohjanmaan opisto. Lisäksi rata toisi kaivatun piristysruiskeen kuihtuvalle Kaskisten kaupungille. Parhaimmillaan rata olisi osa matkaketjua, jossa Seinäjoen suunnasta matkustettaisiin Kaskisten satamaan ja sieltä matkattaisiin olemassaolevaa lauttayhteyttä hyödyntäen laivalla Härnösandiin ja Ruotsissa edelleen eteen päin, Härnösandistahan ovat hyvät valtatieyhteydet ja junaratakin kulkee sen halki.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Jos nyt en väärin muista, niin eikös nykyisin Taavetin aseman ali mene alikulku tai ainakin sen läheisyydessä? Ennenhän paikalla oli tasoristeys, mutta se on ilmeisesti poistettu. Muistan näin vaan nähneeni kun siitä olen mennyt. Tällöinhän pienillä investoinneilla saataisiin rappuset kummallekkin puolelle.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Raahen lisäksi liityntätaajamajuna voisi kulkea myös Pietarsaaresta, siellä taisi olla sähkötkin perille saakka, ellen ihan väärin muista.


Ei ole Pietarsaaren rata sähköistetty.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Uudeksi ongelmaksi on ilmennyt turvallisuus, koska...


Olen tässä viime aikoina pohtinut, että mihin kaikkeen tuota turvallisuutta ollaan jo käytetty syypäänä. Toki tässä Taavetin tapauksessa se on ymmärrettävä, mutta haluaisinkin herättää yleistä keskustelua aiheesta... Ei taida enää kovin montaa erilaista asiaa olla, jossa sitä ei olisi vähintään kertaa mainittu. Museojunaliikenne Suomessa lähes tapettiin viime vuonna, koska "turvallisuus vaarantui" muutaman sadan JKV-laitteettoman museojunavuoron liikennöimisestä. Jotenkin alkaa mietityttämään, että olisiko todelliset syyt loppumassa ja aina vain turvaudutaan siihen kaikkein helpoimpaan..?

----------


## TEP70

> Jos nyt en väärin muista, niin eikös nykyisin Taavetin aseman ali mene alikulku tai ainakin sen läheisyydessä? Ennenhän paikalla oli tasoristeys, mutta se on ilmeisesti poistettu. Muistan näin vaan nähneeni kun siitä olen mennyt. Tällöinhän pienillä investoinneilla saataisiin rappuset kummallekkin puolelle.


Siinä on kyllä alikulku noin 100 m Kouvolan suuntaan. En muista, onko siellä kevyen liikenteen väylää. Jonkin verran pitäisi varmasti sivuraiteiden sijaintia muuttaa, että idän suuntaan kulkeville junille saataisiin mahtumaan kunnollinen laituri. Pari metriä leveällä laiturilla ei ole mukava seistä, kun paikan ohittaa toinen juna.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Esitän arvostelua varten seuraavan aikataulumahdollisuuden, joka ehkä olisi toteutettavissa Pohjanmaan radan remontin valmistuttua:
> 
> 06.35  07.30  09.35  10.30  12.35  13.30  15.35  16.30  18.35  Oulu
> 07.00  08.00  10.00  11.00  13.00  14.00  16.00  17.00  19.00  Tuomioja
> 07.30  08.40  10.30  11.40  13.30  14.40  16.30  17.40  19.30  Ylivieska
> 11.30  13.52  14.30  16.52  17.30  19.52  20.30  22.52  23.30  Helsinki
> 
> 
> 06.30  07.06  09.30  10.06  12.30  13.06  15.30  16.06  18.30  Helsinki
> ...


Tamperelaisnäkökulmasta tästä puuttuu mielestäni ainakin tärkeä aamu-Pendolino ja mahdollisesti yksi ilta-Pendolino lisää olisi hyödyllinen.

Lisäehdotukseni oletuksella että aikataulutuksesi toimivat muuten ja ovat monistettavissa myös päivän päissä (ei mallinnettu):

*Aamu-Pendolino (tärkeä!)*
04.30 Helsinki
(6.00 Tampere)
8.30 Ylivieska
9.00 Tuomioja
9.25 Oulu

*Ilta-Pendolino*
20.35 Oulu
21.00 Tuomioja
21.30 Ylivieska
(00.00 Tampere)
01.30 Helsinki

Ilta-Pendolino voisi tosin yhtä hyvin olla tuntia aikaisempi eli 19.35 - 00.30.

Tämä mahdollistaisi työmatkat Tampere-Oulu-Tampere esim. meno 6.00 - 9.25, paluu 16.30 - 21.00, 18.35 - 22.00 tai 20.35 - 00.00 (tai vaihtoehtoisesti 19.35 - 23.00). Perillä siis 9.25 - 16.30 / 18.35 / 20.35 (tai 19.35).

Ilta-Pendolino mahdollistaisi kuorman keventämistä nykyisin varsin täynnä olevilta aikaisemmilta vuoroilta (lähtevät klo 16 ja 18 tienoilla), koska moni saattaisi valita myöhäisemmänkin lähdön jos sellainen olisi tarjolla. Läheskään kaikki eivät nimittäin matkusta Helsinkiin asti.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Tamperelaisnäkökulmasta tästä puuttuu mielestäni ainakin tärkeä aamu-Pendolino ja mahdollisesti yksi ilta-Pendolino lisää olisi hyödyllinen.
> 
> Lisäehdotukseni oletuksella että aikataulutuksesi toimivat muuten ja ovat monistettavissa myös päivän päissä (ei mallinnettu):
> 
> *Aamu-Pendolino (tärkeä!)*
> 04.30 Helsinki
> (6.00 Tampere)
> 8.30 Ylivieska
> 9.00 Tuomioja
> ...


Tuossa aamuvuorossa on vain se, että Helsinkiin ei pääse millään puoli viideksi lähiöistä. Eli tuskin olisi kannattava, kun matkustajat eivät ehdi. Eikä se vuoro elä parilla kolmella businessluokassa matkustavalla liikemiehellä. Sen sijaan mainitsemasi iltapendo voisi olla hyvä. Tosin se ei voi millään olla 0.30 Helsingissä, sillä S94 on 00.36 ja on vielä tämä hidaspendo. Tai yksi vaihtoehto olisi, että S94 muutettaisiin Incercityksi Pieksamäki-Tampere, josta vaihtoyhteys tuohon iltapendoon. Jos tämä järjestely toteutuisi niin puolestaan 91 nopeaksi Incercityksi. Tämän pidemmälle en ala tuota kiertoa miettimään. Mutta mistä ihmeestä tämä Tuomioja nyt on tullu?

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuossa aamuvuorossa on vain se, että Helsinkiin ei pääse millään puoli viideksi lähiöistä.


Mutta Tampereen asemalle ehtii Tampereen lähiöistä oikein hyvin kuudeksi.

----------


## LateZ

Onhan Tuomiojalla kymmeniä asukkaita, tarvitaan siellä pendo. Sitäpaitsi kauppakin on lopetettu, junalla pääsisi näppärästi asioille.

Aamujunaa ei ole syytä ajatella liian Helsinki-keskeisesti. Ehkäpä se voisi pysähtyä IC-junan tavoin ennen Tamperetta, jolloin useammilta paikkakunnilta tulisi sujuva aamuyhteys Ouluun. Junaliikennettä vaivaa sinänsä muutenkin juuri tuo pääkaupunkikeskeisyys. Voisihan tuollainen aamupendolino lähteä vaikka Tampereelta, jos Helsingin lähtö ei tuo muuten lisäetuja. Tosiaan Helsingin ja Oulun välillä on muitakin paikkakuntia, joille ja joilta saattaisi olla menijöitä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Mutta Tampereen asemalle ehtii Tampereen lähiöistä oikein hyvin kuudeksi.


Tuon ehdotuksen perusteella ei ollut puhetta lähtöasemana Tampere, vaan Helsinki. Pendolinovuoro Tampere-Oulu nyt on jo aika utopiaa, jos ajattelee järjen kanssa. Ainoastaan Tampere-Seinäjoki välillä on rataosuus jossa voi kahtasataa mennä, sen jälkeen körötellään 140 km/h. Sen sijaan Pikajunana tuo Tampere-Oulu voisi olla mahdollinen. Toinen mahdollisuus on siirtää nykyinen 41 lähtemään Helsingistä nykyisen 6.30 sijaan esimerkiksi jo 5.50.

Ja jos Tuomiojalla on peräti kymmeniä asukkaita niin se ei oikeuta vielä ainakaan Vr:n eikä minunkaan mielestä pendolinopysähdykseen. Jos jokaisen 100 asukkaan kylän kohdalla pysähtyisi pendolino, voisi koko pendolino-tuotteen ja sen nykyisen markkinoinnin kyseenalaistaa. Esimerkiksi Ruukissa on yli 4000 asukasta, ja siellä pysähtyy kokopäivän aikana 5 junavuoroa, joista ei yksikään Pendolino.  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuon ehdotuksen perusteella ei ollut puhetta lähtöasemana Tampere, vaan Helsinki.


Eikös se juna voi ihan yhtä hyvin lähteä Helsingistä 4.30 kuin mennä tyhjänä Helsingistä Tampereelle ja alkaa ottaa matkustajia vasta sieltä?

Pendolinoissa näyttää olevan liiketaloudellisesti järkeä sielläkin, missä niillä ei voi ajaa kahtasataa. Juniin riittää hyvin matkustajia, jotka maksavat kyydistä enemmän kuin IC-junissa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tuon ehdotuksen perusteella ei ollut puhetta lähtöasemana Tampere, vaan Helsinki. Pendolinovuoro Tampere-Oulu nyt on jo aika utopiaa, jos ajattelee järjen kanssa. Ainoastaan Tampere-Seinäjoki välillä on rataosuus jossa voi kahtasataa mennä, sen jälkeen körötellään 140 km/h. Sen sijaan Pikajunana tuo Tampere-Oulu voisi olla mahdollinen. Toinen mahdollisuus on siirtää nykyinen 41 lähtemään Helsingistä nykyisen 6.30 sijaan esimerkiksi jo 5.50.


Minulle subjektiivisesti kelpaa myös Tampereelta lähtevä Pendolino, mutta kalustokierron kannalta uskoisin Helsingistä lähtemisen olevan realistisempaa (?). Sitäpaitsi voihan varhaisaamun vuorolle tuollakin välillä toisinaan olla marginaalista kysyntää. Parempi siinä sivussa palvella myös sitä. Ainahan joskus voi olla tilanne että täytyy matkustaa johonkin kummalliseen aikaan ja silloin ilahduttaa jos tarjontaa on.

Miksi Pendolino Tampere-Oulu on utopiaa? Mikä "järki" tuossa lausunnossa on takana? Kyllä Helsingin ulkopuolellakin on elämää, Suomen väestöstä peräti ylivoimainen valtaosa. Ei ole järkeä suunnitella kaikkia yhteyksiä pelkän Helsingin näkökulmasta.

Juuri tuon mittaisella välillä Pendolino olisi hyvin kilpailukykyinen lentokoneen kanssa kun taas IC olisi liian hidas. Ei kukaan hullu lennä ensin Tampereelta Vantaalle ja sitten Ouluun jos alle neljään tuntiin pääsisi junalla perille. Se miksi kysyntää ei vaikuta tällä hetkellä olevan johtuu siitä ettei ole tarjontaa. Ainoa edes marginaalisesti realistinen aamuyhteys lopetettiin muutama vuosi sitten. Sitä ennen tein päivän mittaisia työmatkoja Ouluun säännöllisesti kerran kuussa junalla ehkä parin vuoden ajan, vieläpä nykyisellä hitaahkolla yhteydellä, kun vain aikataulut olivat sinnepäin kohdallaan. (Nyt olen eri tehtävissä enkä käy säännöllisesti työasioissa Oulussa, vain privaatisti ja hieman harvemmin.)

Jos ajattelee kysyntää, niin on firmoja joilla on laajamittaista toimintaa sekä Tampereella että Oulussa. Tällä hetkellä yhteydet eivät ole ideaaliset, joten aika paljon tapaa sitä että molemmista paikoista matkustetaan Helsingin-seudun toimipisteisiin palavereihin, missä taas ei välttämättä ole kauheasti järkeä. Jos edestakaisen päivämatkan mahdollistava nopea junayhteys olisi olemassa ja sille tehtäisiin riittävästi PR:ää, kysyntää kyllä löytyisi. Varsinkin ajanoloon uusia vuorovaikutussuhteita lähtisi syntymään tuon yhteyden varassa. Veikkaisin että myös akateemiselta puolelta löytyisi matkustajia, kun muutaman luennon voisi käydä pitämässä toisella puolella Suomea ja ehtiä illaksi takaisin kotiin.

Ei pidä unohtaa että sekä Tampere että Oulu ovat Suomen tärkeimpiä valtakunnanosakeskuksia ja kasvukeskuksia. Jos on realistista pystyä kulkemaan Tampereen ja Turun väliä junalla, niin tasan yhtä realistista on pystyä kulkemaan Tampereen ja Oulun väliä samalla tavalla. Ei vaikuta mitään vaikka matka on pitkä, kunhan matka-aika saadaan lyhyeksi: lyhyt matka-aika synnyttää uutta kysyntää.




> Eikös se juna voi ihan yhtä hyvin lähteä Helsingistä 4.30 kuin mennä tyhjänä Helsingistä Tampereelle ja alkaa ottaa matkustajia vasta sieltä?
> 
> Pendolinoissa näyttää olevan liiketaloudellisesti järkeä sielläkin, missä niillä ei voi ajaa kahtasataa. Juniin riittää hyvin matkustajia, jotka maksavat kyydistä enemmän kuin IC-junissa.


Juuri näin. Niin hassua kuin se onkin, Pendolino on melko lentokonemainen junaksi, vähän kuin TGV. Se herättää positiivisia mielikuvia (jos ei myöhästelyjä lasketa), erityisesti 1. luokassa. Sitävastoin IC2:n nk. Business-luokka on huono vitsi: samanlaiset ahtaat penkit kuin 2. luokassa eikä käytännössä juuri mitään lisäarvopalveluja (kahvikuppia ei lasketa kun en kerran juo kahvia). Pendolinossa 1. luokan vaunun tunnelma on rauhallinen ja sivistynyt, kuin lentokentän loungessa, kun taas IC2:ssa on vähän kuin istuisi Hatanpään terveysaseman odotushuoneessa. Jos Pendolinoon saataisiin vielä monitoreille videopätkinä pyörimään talousuutisia, matkailupätkiä ja vanhoja Aku Ankka -piirrettyjä, niin sehän olisi kuin Finnairilla matkustaisi -- paitsi mukavampaa kun ei olisi nousua, laskua eikä turbulenssia, ja olisi paremmin tilaa.

Lanseeraisin jopa uuden iskulauseen ajatellen nykyajan ympäristöprioriteetteja ja matkustusmukavuutta: "*Juna on uusi lentokone.*"  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Ja jos Tuomiojalla on peräti kymmeniä asukkaita niin se ei oikeuta vielä ainakaan Vr:n eikä minunkaan mielestä pendolinopysähdykseen.


Mielestäni tämän ketjun viestissä 49 perustelin asiallisesti, miten raahelaiset hyötyisivät junien pysähtymisestä Tuomiojalla, jos Raaheen liikennöisi taajamajuna. Katsokaapa sieltä.

Vaihtoehdoksi Raahe-Tuomioja-taajamajunaliikenteelle ehdotan Raahe-Oulu-taajamajunaliikennettä. Pääradan junat kuten viestissä 49, muuten seuraavasti:

12.25 Raahe
12.45 Tuomioja / yhteys 13.00 pendolinolla Helsinkiin
13.25 Oulu
13.35 Oulu
14.15 Tuomioja / yhteys 14.00 pendolinolla Helsingistä
14.35 Raahe

Vastaavalla tavalla Raahesta lähtö aina 10 min ennen pendon lähtöä Oulusta ja Oulusta lähtö aina 50 min ennen pendon saapumista Ouluun.

Raahe on Pohjois-Suomen mittakaavassa merkittävä kaupunki ja selvästi isompi kuin Ylivieska, jossa pendolinot nykyäänkin pysähtyvät. Pendolinoissa on toisinaan Oulun päässä huomattavan vähän väkeä (esimerkiksi 15.12.08 klo 5.45 lähtevässä arviolta 50) ja raahelaiset maksavat matkustajat parantaisivat junien kannattavuutta.

----------


## ultrix

> Vaihtoehdoksi Raahe-Tuomioja-taajamajunaliikenteelle ehdotan Raahe-Oulu-taajamajunaliikennettä.


Raahesta ehdottomasti suoralla junalla Ouluun.

----------


## JT

> Miksi Pendolino Tampere-Oulu on utopiaa? Mikä "järki" tuossa lausunnossa on takana? Kyllä Helsingin ulkopuolellakin on elämää, Suomen väestöstä peräti ylivoimainen valtaosa. Ei ole järkeä suunnitella kaikkia yhteyksiä pelkän Helsingin näkökulmasta.


En kyllä itsekään "järjen" kanssa ajateltuna ymmärtänyt mikä estäisi Pendolino-vuoron liikennöimisen pelkästään Tampere - Oulu -välillä. Tämähän voisi olla hyvinkin soveliasta jos aletaan toteuttamaan aiemmissa viesteissä pohdittua myöhäisillan yhteyttä Oulusta Tampereelle, millä ei ole mielekästä matkustaa Helsinkiin saakka (tuloajan ollessa 1-2 välillä yöllä). Tällöin Oulusta tuleva junarunko jäisi yöksi Tampereelle lähtien aamulla kuuden maissa takaisin Ouluun. Melko yksinkertaista minusta...

----------


## ultrix

Aamuyön yhteys Helsinki-Tampere-välillä kumpaankin suuntaan olisi sikäli mukava, että Tampereelta voisi paremmin tutustua Helsingin baaritarjontaan ja helsinkiläiset Tampereen yöelämään.

----------


## TEP70

> Aamuyön yhteys Helsinki-Tampere-välillä kumpaankin suuntaan olisi sikäli mukava, että Tampereelta voisi paremmin tutustua Helsingin baaritarjontaan ja helsinkiläiset Tampereen yöelämään.


VR on varmaan vain odottanut ideaa käyttää Pendolinoja yön juoppovuoroissa, jolloin ne ovat valmiina iskussa siisteinä ja raikkaina aamun työmatkalaisia varten.  :Very Happy: 

No, eihän tuossa suoraan Pendolinoista puhuta, mutta ylempänä ketjussa kyllä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Aamuyön yhteys Helsinki-Tampere-välillä kumpaankin suuntaan olisi sikäli mukava, että Tampereelta voisi paremmin tutustua Helsingin baaritarjontaan ja helsinkiläiset Tampereen yöelämään.


...ja kulttuuritarjontaan! Siis esim. ooppera, kansallisteatteri, Hartwall-areena jne. Helsingissä, Tampere-talo ja teatterit Tampereella.

No, tuohon ei ihan aamuyön yhteyttä tarvita, mutta nykyisin viimeiset vuorot muistaakseni pääsääntöisesti lähtevät jo klo 22 jälkeen, mikä on ihan liian aikaisin. Kerran satuin olemaan työpaikan puolesta pikkujouluesitystä katsomassa Savoy-teatterissa ja piti lähteä kesken esityksen jotta ehdin viimeiseen junaan.

Toisen kerran tuttavien häissä Vantaalla meni sen verran myöhään, että junan sijasta menimmekin taksilla lentoasemalle ja sieltä Expressbussilla Tampereelle. Tosin aika epämiellyttävää oli Tampereen päässä, kun auto oli parkissa rautatieasemalla ja bussi saapui linja-autoasemalle, mistä piti lähempänä kolmea yöllä kävellä kevyissä juhlavaatteissa hirveässä viimassa ja pakkasessa tuo asemien väli.

Veikkaisin että jos yhteyksiä olisi enemmän, tulisi kulttuuritarjontaa hyödynnettyä laajemmalta alueelta. Nykyisin vaikka Helsingissä olisikin sattumalta joku mielenkiintoinen esitys, ei tule lähdettyä sellaista katsomaan kun kulkuyhteydet ovat huonot eikä viitsi lähteä itse tien päälle yöpimeällä ja mahdollisesti huonolla kelillä. Puhumattakaan mihin sitä parkkeeraa Helsingin keskustassa (kaipa paikkoja on, mutta ulkopaikkakuntalaisena niistä ei paljon tiedä lähtökohtaisesti). Tosin en voi sanoa kärsineeni sillä Tampereen tarjonta on erinomaisella tasolla, ja toisaalta olisihan se helsinkiläistenkin halutessaan kiva päästä helpommin käymään teatterissa tai konsertissa täällä.

-- Ai niin, vielä lisäys tähän yöliikenteen tarpeeseen: Sitten kun päärata siirretään kulkemaan lentoaseman kautta, tarvitaan ehdottomasti varhaisaamun yhteyksiä Tampereen suunnasta Helsinkiin siten että saapuminen lentoasemalle on joskus klo 7.00 tienoilla viimeistään. Ottaen huomioon, että lentoja lähtee tiheästi ainakin 7.20 - 8.45 välillä, saapuvia vuoroja tarvittaisiin todennäköisesti useita, esim. 6.15/6.30, 6.45/7.00 ja 7.15/7.30. Vastaavasti illalla lentoasemalta pitäisi päästä lähtemään Tampeeen suuntaan noin klo 22.30, 23.00 ja 23.30. Varmuuden vuoksi olisi hyvä jos back-upina myöhästymisten varalta olisi vielä yhteys joka lähtee 00.30. Nämä aikataulut siis ajatuksella että junayhteys olisi kilpailukykyinen liittymälentojen kanssa. Jos aikataulut ovat huonot, ei nopeakaan yhteys saa junasta kilpailukykyistä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> VR on varmaan vain odottanut ideaa käyttää Pendolinoja yön juoppovuoroissa, jolloin ne ovat valmiina iskussa siisteinä ja raikkaina aamun työmatkalaisia varten.


Minusta tämä ajatus "juoppo"junista on lähtökohtaisesti väärä. Ei VR:n pidä käyttää huonompaa kalustoa vain siksi, että oletetaan ilman muuta matkustajien käyttäytyvän kuin sikolätissä. Noissa junissa voi täysin oikeutetusti olla myös ei-juoppoja "tavallisia" matkustajia, joiden matka on tukala, jos vaunu on tunnelmaltaan kuin baarin WC. Sen sijaan pitää panostaa järjestyksenpitoon. Ei junamatkustajan välttämättä ole pakko olla vesiselvä, mutta käyttäytyä pitäisi sen mukaisesti kuin olisi, jotta muidenkin matka olisi miellyttävä.

----------


## kemkim

> Veikkaisin että jos yhteyksiä olisi enemmän, tulisi kulttuuritarjontaa hyödynnettyä laajemmalta alueelta. Nykyisin vaikka Helsingissä olisikin sattumalta joku mielenkiintoinen esitys, ei tule lähdettyä sellaista katsomaan kun kulkuyhteydet ovat huonot eikä viitsi lähteä itse tien päälle yöpimeällä ja mahdollisesti huonolla kelillä.


Minusta yhteydet ainakin linja-autoilla ovat hyvää luokkaa ainakin näillä väleillä, joilla kulkee harva se tunti vuoroja ja myös yöaikaan:
- Helsinki-Turku
- Helsinki-Tampere
- Tampere-Turku
- Turku-Lahti
- Tampere-Lahti
- Helsinki-Pori
- Helsinki-Lahti-Jyväskylä/Mikkeli
- Helsinki-Kotka

Jos näillä väleillä matkustaa, niin kyllä ilman autoa pääsee liikkumaan ilman ongelmia. Kyseessä olevalla Tampereen ja Helsingin välisellä reitillä Paunu ajaa läpi yön vuoroja. Ostaa menopaluuliput bussiin, niin saa vielä alennustakin. Itse en junaa käytä kaukoliikenteessä, koska se myöhästelee liikaa ja on epämukavampi matkustaa. Pimeällä ei näe ulos lainkaan, kun valot ovat niin kirkkaalla. Lehtitarjontaakaan ei ole talon puolesta, toisin kuin pikabusseissa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minusta yhteydet ainakin linja-autoilla ovat hyvää luokkaa ainakin näillä väleillä, joilla kulkee harva se tunti vuoroja ja myös yöaikaan: [...] Jos näillä väleillä matkustaa, niin kyllä ilman autoa pääsee liikkumaan ilman ongelmia. Kyseessä olevalla Tampereen ja Helsingin välisellä reitillä Paunu ajaa läpi yön vuoroja.


Mutta jos menee junalla ja palaa bussilla niin lippuja on hankala ostaa kerralla. Parkkeeraaminenkin on hankalampaa jos lähtö- ja paluuasemat ovat eri. Eikä kannata mennä bussilla jos menomatka on ihmisten aikoina, kun junalla pääsee 1,5 tuntiin mutta bussilla menee 2 - 2,5 tuntia.

Kulttuuririentoja ajatellen 3 tuntia yhteensä liikenteessä on siedettävää mutta 5 tuntia on liian pitkä edestakainen matka-aika: mieluummin jättää menemättä.

Sitäpaitsi itse suosin junaa: miellyttävämpi, nopeampi, selkeämpi (aikataulut helpommin saatavilla ja ymmärrettävissä). Junassa voi lukea kirjaa, bussi taas tärisee sen verran että lukeminen ei ole yhtä mukavaa. Bussi on ahtaampi, vetoisampi ja valaistukseltaan hämärämpi. Hintaerokaan ei ole kaikille merkittävä: työmatkoilla työnantaja maksaa ja omia reissuja ei ole niin paljon että budjetti kaatuisi pieneen lisähintaan junan mukavuudesta.

Bussi olisi ehkä kuviteltavissa oleva vaihtoehto olemassaolevalle junayhteydelle vain jos bussit olisi varustettu todella luksustasoisiksi, ne olisivat vedottomampia, ajaisivat pysähtymättä reitin päästä päähän moottoritietä niin nopeasti kuin pääsevät (silti hitaampi kuin juna...), saisi ilmaisen välipalan, kaikki päivän lehdet (ei vain 1-2 kpl), viihdettä ja uutisia TV-näytöltä jne. Nykyisellään käytän bussia vain kun junayhteyttä ei ole, esim. Vantaan lentoasemalle mennessä (siis jos päätän aktiivisesti olla käyttämättä liittymälentoa joka on default-valinta). Silloinkin nyppii pahasti pitkä matka-aika.

----------


## Hartsa

> Aamuyön yhteys Helsinki-Tampere-välillä kumpaankin suuntaan olisi sikäli mukava, että Tampereelta voisi paremmin tutustua Helsingin baaritarjontaan ja helsinkiläiset Tampereen yöelämään.





> VR on varmaan vain odottanut ideaa käyttää Pendolinoja yön juoppovuoroissa, jolloin ne ovat valmiina iskussa siisteinä ja raikkaina aamun työmatkalaisia varten. 
> 
> No, eihän tuossa suoraan Pendolinoista puhuta, mutta ylempänä ketjussa kyllä.





> ...ja kulttuuritarjontaan! Siis esim. ooppera, kansallisteatteri, Hartwall-areena jne. Helsingissä, Tampere-talo ja teatterit Tampereella.


Ympärivuorokautinen junaliikenne Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä olisi hyvä mutta mielestäni se olisi parempi ajaa joko sinisellä kalustolla tai Sm1,Sm2,Sm4 kalustolla. Pendolino ei juoppovuoroihin sovi TEP70 mainitsemasta syystä. Jos T-junat jatkaisivat Riihimäeltä Tampereelle niin silloin myös väliasemille kuten Turenkiin ja Iittalaan olisi junayhteys.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Aamuyön yhteys Helsinki-Tampere-välillä kumpaankin suuntaan olisi sikäli mukava, että Tampereelta voisi paremmin tutustua Helsingin baaritarjontaan ja helsinkiläiset Tampereen yöelämään.


Kävisikö T-juna Tampereelle?  :Wink:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> ...ja kulttuuritarjontaan! Siis esim. ooppera, kansallisteatteri, Hartwall-areena jne. Helsingissä, Tampere-talo ja teatterit Tampereella.
> 
> No, tuohon ei ihan aamuyön yhteyttä tarvita, mutta nykyisin viimeiset vuorot muistaakseni pääsääntöisesti lähtevät jo klo 22 jälkeen, mikä on ihan liian aikaisin.


Tampereelta lähtee joka ilta 23.02 "teatteripendolino" Helsinkiin. Onko aika liian aikainen paluulähdölle Helsinkiin?

Itse olen vuosien mittaan käynyt täältä Oulusta junalla teatterissa Kemissä, Rovaniemellä, Kajaanissa ja Kokkolassa ja palannut samana päivänä. Kemiä lukuunottamatta on pitänyt valita iltapäivänäytös, jotta paluumatka onnistuisi. Joka lauantai-iltapäivä ei ole jokaisen näytelmän esitystä jokaisessa teatterissa, mutta muutama lauantai kautta kohti on yleensä löytynyt. Tampereella ja Helsingissä teatterissa käynti edellyttää yöpymistä tai yöjunaan ehtimistä (Tampereella kyllä ehtii :Smile: ). Jyväskylässä näillä asioilla käydessäni palasin Turku-Jyväskylä-Kajaani-Oulu-makuuvaunussa, lähtö Jyväskylästä noin klo 1 yöllä, kun yöjuna vielä kulki. Matkakeskuksen vieressä oli (toivottavasti on vieläkin) "24h-liikenneasema", jossa odottelin, kun matkakeskus oli jo kiinni. 

Viimeisin tämän lajin matkani suuntautui Kuusamoon, jossa 23.11.08 Kuusamon Näyttämön 60-vuotis juhlanäytelmänä oli Täällä Pohjantähden alla. Harrastajien esittämäksi mielestäni enemmän kuin kesäteatteritasoa. Valitettavasti Kuusamoon ei pääse junalla. Bussimatka Oulusta kestää kolme tuntia ja ainoa mahdollisuus oli sunnuntaiesitys, koska sunnuntaisin viimeinen lähtö Ouluun on 21.15 mutta muina päivinä 17.50. Kuusamo-Oulu-välillä matkustelun perusteella olen saanut vaikutelman, ettei taajamien välilä tarvitse paljonkaan pysähdellä. Taajamien välillä on aina puolenkymmentä pikavuoropysäkkiä. Miksi ajetaan pikavuorona? Jos taajamien välillä tarvitsee pysähtyä vain pari kertaa, miksi ei voida pysähtyä niillä pysäkeillä, jotka sopivisivat matkustajille parhaiten?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tampereelta lähtee joka ilta 23.02 "teatteripendolino" Helsinkiin. Onko aika liian aikainen paluulähdölle Helsinkiin?


Taitanee sopia useimpiin tarkoituksiin. Ainakin klo 19 alkaneet teatteriesitykset useimmiten päättyvät viimeistään klo 22 jälkeen (varmaan ehdottomasti viimeistään klo 22.30?), minkä jälkeen jää sopivasti aikaa hankkiutua asemalle. En tosin osaa sanoa miten on populäärimpien konserttien kanssa, esim. tulevan kesän Bruce Springsteen -konsertti Ratinassa. Eikös noissa ole yleensä aika pitkälliset lämmittelyt ja itse artisti aloittaa vasta sitten joskus kun jaksaa? Muistini mukaan muutama vuosi sitten esim. Eros Ramazzottin konsertti Porissa, jonne kuljetin autolla vaimon ja hänen ystävänsä, taisi päästä kunnolla käyntiin vasta iltakymmenen maissa ja venyi melko myöhään (?). Julkisilla ei olisi onnistunut Tampereelta, oli pakko lähteä autolla, vaikka takaisin kotona olimmekin vasta lähempänä klo 03.00.

Mutta toiseen suuntaan tilanne on masentavampi. Helsingistä viimeinen juna Tampereelle näyttäisi taskuaikataulun mukaan lähtevän klo 22.30. Tämä on liian aikaisin, mutta vaikuttaisi olevan parannusta aikaisempaan: muistikuvani mukaan lähtöaika muutama vuosi sitten oli 22.20 paikkeilla, en tosin muista ulkoa ajoiko tuo juna joka päivä. Ainakin 22.06 lienee päässyt joka päivä (?).

Eipä todellakaan voi väittää että suomalainen yhteiskunta olisi lähelläkään 24h/7d:tä, jos julkisen liikenteen lähtöoletus on että kaikki kunnialliset kansalaiset ovat lakanoiden välissä jo klo 22.

----------


## kemkim

> Kävisikö T-juna Tampereelle?


Joo, tämähän olisi hyvä idea! Palvelisi radanvarren kaupunkien välisiä yhteyksiäkin hyvin yöaikaan.

----------


## Miska

> Joo, tämähän olisi hyvä idea! Palvelisi radanvarren kaupunkien välisiä yhteyksiäkin hyvin yöaikaan.


Vaan olisiko matka Helsingistä Tampereelle T-junalla enää kovin suurta herkkua? Matka-aika taitaisi olla 2½ tuntia eli saman kuin bussilla eikä joku Sm1/2 olisi muutenkaan noin pitkällä matkalla erityisen miellyttävä kulkupeli.

----------


## Miska

> Mutta toiseen suuntaan tilanne on masentavampi. Helsingistä viimeinen juna Tampereelle näyttäisi taskuaikataulun mukaan lähtevän klo 22.30. Tämä on liian aikaisin, mutta vaikuttaisi olevan parannusta aikaisempaan: muistikuvani mukaan lähtöaika muutama vuosi sitten oli 22.20 paikkeilla, en tosin muista ulkoa ajoiko tuo juna joka päivä. Ainakin 22.06 lienee päässyt joka päivä (?).


Tuo Rovaniemen yöjuna on lähtenyt ainakin viimeiset 10 vuotta klo 22:30 lukuunottamatta joitakin ratatöiden aiheuttamia väliaikaisia muutoksia. Tällä hetkellä viimeiset junat Helsingistä Tampereelle ovat IC2 187 klo 22:06 - 23:52 ja P 273 klo 22:30 - 0:46. Olisikohan mahdollista, että P 273:n lähtöä siirrettäisiin myöhäisemmäksi? Klo 23:06 olisi tasatahtiaikataulun kannalta hyvä lähtöaika. Tuon 36 min myöhennyksen saisi varmasti kurottua kiinni hieman nykyistä aikataulua kiristämällä, jolloin Rovaniemelle saapuminen ei menisi melkein puoleenpäivään. 

Toinen vaihtoehto olisi aikaistaa P 273 lähtemään jo klo 22:06 ja myöhentää IC2 187 lähtemään klo 23:06. Koska P 273 seisoo Tampereella puolisen tuntia, saataisiin nopeammasta IC2:sta vielä vaihtoyhteys Tampereella P 273:een ja siten nykyistä myöhäisempi yhteys myös Tampereen ja Rovaniemen välisille paikkakunnille.

----------


## Epa

Kuvioon vaikuttaa myös Joensuusta saapuvan Ic12-junan aikataulu. 12/336/273 -junien yhteyteen sisältyy nykyisin 40 minuutin vaihtoaika Riihimäellä. Pikajuna 273:n aikaistaminen lähtemään Helsingistä klo 22 nopeuttaisi vaihtoaikaa. Tampereelle voisi ihan hyvin tehdä 273:lle tunnin tauon, jolloin asemalla olisi tarjolla kunnon illallinen. Samaan tapaan Finnairin öisillä kaukolennoilla on mahdollisuus nauttia illallinen jo lentoasemalla.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Olisikohan mahdollista, että P 273:n lähtöä siirrettäisiin myöhäisemmäksi? Klo 23:06 olisi tasatahtiaikataulun kannalta hyvä lähtöaika.


Mielestäni tämä olisi hyvä vaihtoehto. Illan viimeisen (kauko)yöjunan lähtöajan on parempi olla myöhäinen kuin aikainen.

----------


## paltsu

> Helsingistä viimeinen juna Tampereelle näyttäisi taskuaikataulun mukaan lähtevän klo 22.30.


Joskus aikasemmin on tuo Yöpikajuna Rovaniemelle lähtenyt jopa 22:02 aikaan.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> 14.12. 2008 alkaen Helsingin ja Lappeenrannan välille tulee uusi IC2-junapari. IC2 107 lähtee Helsingistä 12.12 ja on perillä 14.30. IC2 118 lähtee Lappeenrannasta 15.35 ja on perillä 18.00. Nämä kulkevat M-P,S.


Tämä junapari ei liikennöi enää 13.12.2009 alkaen. Asia käy ilmi VR:n sivuilla olevasta kaukoliikenteen näköisaikataulukirjasta. Junaparin eliniäksi jäi yksi vuosi. Eikö liikennöinti ollutkaan tarpeeksi kannattavaa?

----------


## Compact

> Tämä junapari ei liikennöi enää 13.12.2009 alkaen. Asia käy ilmi VR:n sivuilla olevasta kaukoliikenteen näköisaikataulukirjasta. Junaparin eliniäksi jäi yksi vuosi. Eikö liikennöinti ollutkaan tarpeeksi kannattavaa?


Tänään katsoin kun juna irtaantui Hesasta. Kolme vaunua ja veturi.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kerrottakoon, että Satakunnan kansan mukaan kesäkuussa Ic palaa Porin radalle yhdellä edestakaisella vuoroparilla Helsinki-Tampere-Pori välillä. 

http://www.satakunnankansa.fi/cs/Sat...n+radalle.html

----------


## Hartsa

> Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteen talviaikataulu, joka sisältää myös juna-aikataulun, kertoo, että 14.12. alkaen Helsingin ja Lappeenrannan välille tulee uusi IC2-junapari. IC2 107 lähtee Helsingistä 12.12 ja on perillä 14.30. IC2 118 lähtee Lappeenrannasta 15.35 ja on perillä 18.00. Nämä kulkevat M-P,S.


Nyt tuo IC2-junapari on lopetettu. Se kulki vuoden ajan joulukuusta 2008 joulukuuhun 2009 mutta ei ollut kannattava. Melko tyhjältä 118 usein näyttikin. Tämän junaparin kohdalla olisi kannattanut kokeilla pysähtymistä Taavetissa, Kaipiaisissa ja Utissa ennen junavuoron lakkauttamista.

----------

